# Location and infrastructure



## Pexus1976 (3 Apr 2006)

Sunday Times, there was an article which gave an approx percentage of how much your property will increase due to luas/metro.

From what I read my property will increase by 15-18 percent with the development of the metro. Happy days!

Plus they also mentioned this website as a good discusson board for debating the issues of where these property hotspots are located.


----------



## Drew (4 Apr 2006)

But the article also stated that there are two metro route options up for discussion, when there are three. Doesn't say a lot for the research done, given that the three routes have been in huge ads by the RPA in all the newspapers.


----------



## landlord (4 Apr 2006)

I wen to one of the RPA meetings the other day in Swords.  I was delighted to see that airside is a proposed stop for 2 of the 3 possible routes.  Also one of those 2 is the RPA's prefferential route (the central one). The airside stop if constructed will be elevated in the middle of the main N1 road between airside retail park and Boroimhe. 
Happy days for anyone living or investing in Boroimhe, Abbeystone and Swords in general.


----------



## ADK (5 Apr 2006)

I notice fingal co co have plans for a termianal 3 west of the airport-surely the ideal line to service the whole of the airport(the whole point of the metro!?) would be the green line?? Im not biased or anything


----------



## ADK (10 Apr 2006)

this is my take on the metro---I Know the blue and red lines are the preferred option but no 1 has taken into account the new terminal planned to the west of the airport(usual lack of foresight )- that was the original point of the metro to connect the city with the airport -I think the green line would be ideal to take into account this western terminal and also the western spur from tallaght - any thoughts??

plus the green line takes in the planned redevelopment of finglas and also the grangegorman dit campus

the red line runs alongside the port tunnel and digging up again whats already been dug is ludicrous.

The blue line is a good option ballymun also I think however its awkward to hook up with the proposed terminal 3. I have my own little map done up for discussion but I cant load it on unfortunately!


----------

